# Sapphire our BC is poorly



## cyman1964uk

Hi all,

On Monday, we took our 2 dogs Sapphire (Border Collie) and Abbie (Golden Retriever) to obedience classes. There were about 10 dogs there in total and one of the items we were supposed to bring with us (though we were the only ones who were not told about this) was a fav toy to use to distract the dog, etc.

Anyway, as I said, we were not informed and hence turned up emptyhanded. There was a box of toys which they allowed us to use, so I took one for Abs and my wife took one for Saffy. The session seemed to have gone rather well, with Saffy actually on her best behaviour - Abbie was the one playing up!

The next day, Saffy was absolutely listless and breathing extremely quickly and very hot, right from the morning. It is usually her barking that wakes us up and she didn't make a peep. We took her to the vets and they said they would need to assume it to be a form of gastroenteritis. Her temperature was 4 degrees over what it should be at 105 degs.

She had a couple of jabs at the vets and he gave some meds for us to give her in her food (Metacam and Canikur Pro). Sorry it's very late if my spelling, etc, is off.

We will go back to the vet tomorrow evening and I guess if her temp has dropped, they will assume it was indeed a tummy bug and if it hasn't, will need to do blood tests and think again.

Her eye pupils are very dilated, she is very hot and has a hot tongue and our poor baby is very ill.

Will write some more later, but we could do with any advice anyone here can offer of what to and what not to do. Any views on the cause/what it is? Could it have been something on one of those toys? Or another dog in the class? Both our dogs are completely up-to-date with all their jabs, etc.

Also, please if you have any spare +ve thoughts, please, please would you send some of them Saffy's way. I hate sounding so selfish, but she's our little baby furbaby and she is still only 16 months old.

Thanks in advance,
Simon.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Oh no! I hope it was just minor.

No idea really what it could be but my guess would be that she picked up something from the facility or another dog. Even with all their shots there are still a lot of things they can get. 

I hope one of the more experienced members comes on soon and gives us their opinion.

Hope she gets better soon, that little girl!


----------



## DaisyGolden

I have no idea what it is but hopefully the vet is right and it's just a tummy bug. Sending lots of prayers and good thoughts for Saffy.


----------



## Bentley's Mom

Sending positive thoughts for Saffy.


----------



## cyman1964uk

thank you guys. x.

we think she might be blind, tbh, but maybe if she is it could only be temporary - don't know. we should know more when we take her back to the vet tonight. in herself, though, she does seem perkier today )


----------



## cyman1964uk

We are taking her to see a specialist in Birmingham tomorrow morning to see if we can save her sight. The local vet thought this shot at Willows Vet Centre in Solihull was worth a go - this is heartbreaking but we feel there's a ray of hope here. Paws crossed, please?


----------



## jackie_hubert

She's in my thoughts. Is this eyesight issue related to her current illness?


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow.

I have heard goo things about the Willows Vet Centre . Fingers crossed for Saffy.

Is the blindness seperate from the gastroenteritis or is it all something else completely? Is Abbie ok?

Please keep us updated.


----------



## AmberSunrise

Sending good thoughts & prayers to you and Saffy. Please let us know how you make out.


----------



## cyman1964uk

Wow! This place never ceases to amaze me - thank you for everyone's kind comments.

Abbie is absolutely unscathed, thankfully, but Saffy's condition is still unsure. Please excuse me, I'm so knackered that I'd like to copy what I put in the BC forum if I may:

"
Thank you everyone!

Safsaf is in what HAS TO BE the best place she can be in now. She's at the Willow's Vet Centre in Solihull, B'ham and the people who work there are just AMAZING! In summary, they still don't really know what has happened, but they think her eyes and optic nerve are OK ... the brain side of things they think are what is the problem. She seems to have a problem with blood clotting as there's indication of hemorrhaging 'independently' at extreme ends of her body (eye, possibly brain, rectum).

The really good news is that they do think the blindness could be reversed, as her eyes/optic nerve is functioning OK, but right now the concern is that this susceptibility to hemorrhaging could be with her for the rest of her life.

We are going to miss her like mad and Abbie keeps looking at me as if she's wondering why there aren't two of everything anymore (we've been feeding them seperately and I just gave her a chewy and she normally tries to steal Saffy's too!). But we all feel relieved that she is where she is right now, with such caring and knowledgeable people.

Please keep those +ve thoughts coming - she still kinda needs them. xxx 
"

Same thing applies here at GRF - we really need as many supportive thoughts as we can. I know there are people here who love Saffy even though she's not a GR - but let me tell you those people are soooo right, she is the most beautiful dog who simply loves people and other dogs and herds cats. My wife and son had to pick me off the floor in B'ham today, but we shall remain positive for her.

Thank you again.
Simon.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow.

Thankyou for the update. Prayers for sweet Saffy.


----------



## goldensmum

So sorry that you are facing this with Saffy. We have used the Willows 3 times for Holly in the past, and she is in the best possible place - the staff are brilliant and I think the care and treatment that Saffy will receive will be the same.

Will be keeping your little girlie in our thoughts and prayers and will light a candle for Saffy


----------



## jackie_hubert

Saffy continue to be on my mind. I hope she is faring well in the knowledgable hands of the doctors.

Do they think the homorraghing issue always been there?


----------



## cyman1964uk

Update: It just gets cloudier and cloudier. The Vets Hospital has now ruled out the 'platelets' type of cause for the lack of clotting. The latest suggestion is that it could be lungworm - despite the fact that the initial screening tests showed up no signs of it. They are proceeding with a lungworm treatment combined with other treatments to try to prevent deterioration in her condition. They reported that she was OK within herself.

Thanks for the continued support and the kind and helpful PMs.

I just had a lovely walk with Abbie and gave her some overdue attention.

We expect another call from the Willows tomorrow morning, so may be able to provide an update tomorrow.

Thank you all ...
Simon.


----------



## BeauShel

I will keep Saffy in my prayers. Hope they can find out the cause of her illnes so she can get well and come home. My heart goes out to you. When they are gone it is so hard especially when you dont know what is wrong. Know we are there in spirit with you.


----------



## nolefan

I'm so sorry you all are struggling with getting a proper diagnosis for Saffy. I will pray that the vet can come up with the proper treatment for her soon and that she will be back home before you know it. Thank you for the updates.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

I'm just seeing this thread, but want you to know that your family and Saffy will definitely be in my prayers. Please keep us posted.


----------



## cyman1964uk

Thank you, thank you, thank you everyone for your kind thoughts and words. Please forgive me I'm too tired to keep duplicating information everywhere, but I made some notes for ourselves earlier and am happy to Copy+Paste them here. What I have written is between the quotes:

"
Three options of what the problem is. Any or all of:
•	Lungworm
•	Toxoplasmosis (TP)
•	Granulomatous meningoencephalitis (GME)

Think lungworm might be causing the bleeding, but it wouldn’t normally cause the fever. Wondering what is causing the fever. Treating her for lungworm – can’t do any harm, simple treatment, no side-effects, treatment available only from vet.

Bacterial infection called toxoplasmosis (TP) in consistent with the high temperature. To detect it requires a blood test and lab doesn’t open till tomorrow (Mon 12th Sep). Results back Tues/Wed. Treatment is antibiotics. TP is the biggest concern. 

GME – could be responsible for clotting/optic nerve issues. Treatment with high dose steroids. Test with MRI/brain scan/spinal tap. MRI scan machine out of action until tomorrow (Mon).


Plan

Treat for lungworm

Give high doses of steroids for the GME to try to save sight. Steroids can make TP worse. Without steroids however, truly risk permanent blindness – poor quality of life. Have to take this risk for Saffy’s sake, plus the antibiotics can counter the bad effects of the steroids on the TP (can make them worse, though). One question – if we are going ahead with the steroids, why would we do a MRI scan?

Give antibiotics for the TP.
"

Not that anyone here has been, but please, I beg you don't be judgemental, or I will simply have to stop posting - it's already destroying us. We are having to make some decisions that are harder than I've ever had to make before. I lost my own mother to cancer at 11 years of age and this is absolutely comparable - keep expecting her to bounce all over the place and lick me everywhere - god she's such a beautiful dog! 4-5 years ago before we got Abbie, I'd have probably been one to say "it's only a dog, there are millions of starving people in the world, etc, etc", but my dogs have changed me. I care passionately about people, but she my little baby girl!

Crying again - got to stop writing - thanks for listening. xxx


----------



## jealous1

I have been following Saffy's story and thank you for even taking the time to give us updates as I know you have to be exhausted. I am so sorry you are having to go through this with your beautiful girl. Please know Saffy and you are in are thoughts and prayers. Please remember to take care of yourself so you can take care of your baby.


----------



## cyman1964uk

thank you very much!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Simon, I cannot imagine anyone judging you. You are doing everything possible to try to help your sweet baby. I commend you so much for that, and pray that the treatments will provide the cure she needs. FWIW, our springer was on massive doses of pred for months ( 1 mg. per pound of body weight, split into 2 daily doses) for hemolytic anemia. The pred does cause them to drink like crazy and have to pee often, and increases appetite. It's often called the "feel good" med too. However, Cody has been off pred for 4 1/2 yrs and has done well.

So hope that tomorrow brings the definitive diagnosis and treatment to bring her ( and you) relief. Prayers continue.


----------



## cyman1964uk

just in case ... can i just remind people who we are talking about? here's some pics of her

this is when she was in the process of choosing us:










then IMHO one of the cutest pictures EVER ...










... or could it be this one???










then this one with her big sister is priceless:










"Do you like my pink collar?"










and finally


http://www.flickr.com/photos/digisnapper/5503736678/
please just keep thinking of her ...


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

She's gorgeous.... what a sweetheart!


----------



## BayBeams

Just saw this thread and I wish I could reach out to you and your pup to send healing HUGS!!! I am so sorry you are having to go through this. I too treat me pups as my children and having been through a serious illness with one of my dogs I can feel your pain.
I am sending supportive thoughts for a quick recovery to you. I honor you for doing your best to get Saffy well (love the name).
Take care of yourself. Sending hugs from my gang to yours....


----------



## doggiedad

i hope your dog feels better soon. positive
thoughts for you, your family and the dog.


----------



## cyman1964uk

thank you very much


----------



## mylissyk

She is beautiful. Lot of warm healing thoughts being sent to her.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow.

Still praying for Saffy. Thankyou for the updates. I bet Abbie is missing her sister.


----------



## nolefan

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Simon, I cannot imagine anyone judging you. You are doing everything possible to try to help your sweet baby. I commend you so much for that, and pray that the treatments will provide the cure she needs..... So hope that tomorrow brings the definitive diagnosis and treatment to bring her ( and you) relief. Prayers continue.


I couldn't say this better. You're obviously doing all you can for Saffy and your love for her is so clear. I love the photos you posted, thank you for sharing them. 

Please continue to update.


----------



## cyman1964uk

Abbie misses having an extra chewie to steal! She also heard me crying last night and actually came over and whimpered and whined like we've never heard her do before. Wow!


----------



## cyman1964uk

My round up for the day is to report there's been no further news from the hospital - I'm taking this as "no news is good news". I kind of made up to Abbie today because she's been missing a lot of focus for the past few days.

Poor Saffy must be frightened where she is. She has no-one she knows there and she can't even see. We are all just missing her so very much - just hope she can stay the incredible little fighter that she's been so far.

This forum has been an amazing place for me these past few days. I really appreciate all the well-wishings that you have all sent our way - just beg that you continue to do this for our girl.

THANK YOU!!!!! Simon, Paula, Damien, Abbie, Poppy-cat, Billy-cat and most of all Sapphire. xxx


----------



## cyman1964uk

*at times like this, it's really hard to believe in +ve things, but i'm gonna be bold and say we had some great news today! it really seems like saffy's on the mend. early days, but she's stopped having diarrhoea, is eating properly and is responding well to some of the meds given to her ... halle-flipping-lujah!*

*also, we are going to see her tonight (just cannot WAIT for that) and taking a blankie with her smells for her!!!

as ever, thanks to everyone for thinking of her!*


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

YAY!!! Praying that her improvement continues. Can't wait to hear from you after you visit her.


----------



## BayBeams

So glad to hear that Saffy is making progress. How scary this whole thing must be for you. So glad you get to visit her.
Sending positive healing thoughts your way...


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow.

So glad she is doing better and I'm sure having you visit will help her too.Any results on the tests?


----------



## BeauShel

Cant wait to hear about the visit after seeing Saffy. Glad to read she is improving.


----------



## cyman1964uk

Am so excited! Just need to keep my feet on the ground - there's still a long way to go. However ...

we went to see Saffy tonight and our little baby was just like her old self. They let us be in a room with her for a whole hour, which was just bliss - I can't describe it. She licked us to death and her tail wagged the whole time and she just looked sooooo happy! Her temperature is back to normal and stable, she is eating normally and has no poop problems. She is still without sight, but this is being monitored and I bumped into the eye specialist who said she was still hopeful of restoring it.

Honestly, I cannot speak highly enough of these people at the Willows (Solihull). We leave that place and kind of know she's in the right place - it just gives that impression.

She is having an MRI scan either tomorrow afternoon or Weds and her blood test results for lungworm come in tomorrow, too.

We took some pics on my wife's phone of us with Saffy and we gave her her blankie. I'll try to get the pic(s) on here in due course.

Sorry for the ramblings, just mixed emotions, but principally ones of joy and hope at this moment. I know I've said it over and over, but I really can't thank people enough for the support they've perhaps unwittingly given on this forum - thank you once more and please keep your thoughts coming.

:wavey:


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Wonderful news. I know she had to be overjoyed to have you there. Praying for good results tomorrow!


----------



## goldensmum

Sending more good wishes for you all - it is a good sign that her temperature is normal - everything has to start with one small step and Saffy has now taken that. Will wait again for another update and continue to keep everything crossed for you all


----------



## Angelina

Just reading this now and wanted to send you positive energy and prayers; I hope she continues to improve; such a lucky dog to have you as her family, and goes home soon. Hugs, Kimberly


----------



## davebeech

only just seen this, really hope Saffy will be ok, what an ordeal she has had.
We'll be thinking of her !!!


----------



## jackie_hubert

That is great news!


----------



## Bentley's Mom

I'm so excited for you all. I'll keep sending good healing thoughts and prayers so she can hurry home to her family where she belongs


----------



## cyman1964uk

Like a dream come true!





























Go SAFFY! xxx


----------



## Karen519

*Saffy*

I just saw your post about Saffy!! 

So HAPPY that she is o.k.!!!

*LOVE THE PICS OF YOU AND SAFFY.* Will pray for continued good news. Please keep us posted!!


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM

I am so happy Saffy is doing so well. You both look so happy! I hope Saffy's recovery continues quickly and she can return home to you soon.


----------



## cyman1964uk

Please take a look at this (brief as it is it's the best we could manage on the phone):

Joy of joy! - YouTube


----------



## Karen519

*Saffy*

Saffy LOOKS so happy being with you!
Do they have any idea what is wrong
She looks good-what a beautiful girl!!


----------



## hubbub

I've been following Saffy's story just since the weekend and am can only imagine your joy in spending time with your girl. She clearly was thrilled to see her family too! 
:crossfing Hoping for continued improvements. Take it day by day and as others have said, don't forget to take care of yourselves too.


----------



## Bentley's Mom

You both look so happy. Thank you for sharing pictures of your beautiful girl. How is she feeling today? I can't wait to see the picture of her homecoming to her family and hope that it comes very soon.


----------



## BeauShel

So happy that she is improving. You both look so happy.


----------



## jealous1

Just seeing your update and pictures - wonderful!!!!!! Will keep up the good thoughts and prayers for Saffy as well as your family.


----------



## goldensmum

So good to see Saffy looking alert and that tail wagging. More good wishes on their way - give that girl a big hug and hope that your next update is a very good one


----------



## Angelina

I am so happy she seems to be doing much better. Is she getting her sight back yet? Do they have a definate diagnosis? She is so happy to be with you, it is great!


----------



## cyman1964uk

OK everyone, yet another update:

First off, I forgot to mention earlier that we have taken Abbie to the local vets today and she has had the uber-mega-tastical ultra-superduper worming treatment for every known wormy known to mankind. This obviously both for her own protection and because of the possible concern that what Saffy has is lungworm.

Also, I've just got off the phone after talking to Izzy, the main specialist in Willows (the man should be knighted!) and he said that they are now ruling out toxoplasmosis after the tests for it have come out negative. So, we are basically left with lungworm and GME as the culprits. They are still awaiting the rest of the results of the lungworm tests - I think they've already had some, which have all been negative, but there's still some to come. If it does prove to be lungworm - case solved and no MRI scan required. If not, then it will be GME and she will need an MRI scan and spinal fluid test.

Of course there's an outside chance it could be something completely different, but we'll have to take each step as it comes.

Another really important thing Izzy told us is that Saffy is getting more used and at ease with the people at the Willows. Just think how terrified she must have been at first, having recently lost her sight, taken away from her home, etc? So this is really, really good news for us. Yay! 

I haven't done a thank you for a while now, so we all here thank each and every one of you from the bottom of our hearts for the support you have shown. Bucket loads of love are winging their way all over the world - please know that every post and every PM has been truly appreciated. I have tried my very best to acknowledge/post back to as many people as I can, but if I've missed anyone out, then I didn't mean to, it would just be all that's been going on.

Thank you all again,
Simon. xxx


----------



## Rainheart

I am so glad you got to see Saffy! Thanks so much for the update and I hope for further improvements!


----------



## nolefan

Can't tell you how glad I am to hear that things are looking up! Please continue to let us hear how she's progressing.


----------



## Sosoprano

Just found this thread, and I'm SO happy to hear that Saffy continues to improve! The pics and video are wonderful--thank you for posting them. I hope you get a definitive answer soon and that she recovers completely :crossfing. Wishing you all the best.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

So glad for the positive update. Hugs to you and your family and especially Saffy!


----------



## cyman1964uk

Saffy update: The test for lung-worm also came back negative. She'll be having an X-ray, an MRI scan and a spinal fluid test later today. Please, please, PLEASE, fingers, toes and paws crossed for her today. Sorry to have been so selfish about this, but this is going to be the most important day of our baby's life.

Thank you! xxx


----------



## hubbub

Been thinking of you all regularly. All fingers and toes crossed for a definitive diagnosis and more happy reunions to help heal you both :crossfing


----------



## Bentley's Mom

:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing

We'll be sending lots of positive thoughts, prayers and virtual hugs today. By the way I don't think you're being selfish in the slightest.


----------



## cyman1964uk

Thank you!

Does anyone know about GME, Granulomatous meningoencephalitis? Been reading about it on Wiki and can't bring myself to read any stuff from other sites. Paula's read some other info and says this is really bleak - normally we are so the other way around.

Does anyone know any positive stuff about it?


----------



## Karen519

*Saffy*

I will be praying so very hard for Saffy and you and your wife.
Please keep us posted.


----------



## BayBeams

It must be so frustrating to not have an answer at this point to Saffy's illness. I will be thinking positive thoughts that they come up with something that has an easy solution.

Hang in there....it must be so difficult....


----------



## GoldenMum

I just stumbled across this thread, what a roller coaster ride you've been on! Please now that my positive hopes, thoughts and prayers are with you, Saffy, and your family in these dificult times. I am praying for a great outcome....please give her a head rub from us!


----------



## cyman1964uk

I know it sounds nuts, but if anyone wants to befriend Sapphire on FB, she has her own account CLICK HERE.


----------



## jackie_hubert

I have sent a friend request!


----------



## Karen519

*Sapphire*

I sent Sapphire a friend request.
Praying for her.
Did you find out anymore on GME?


----------



## Karen519

*Did some googling*

I did some googling.
Could Sapphire have vestibular syndrome?
Appears there is a forum for GME, as well.














Search Results




Vestibulr Syndrome


Vestibulr Syndrome - Cached


If damage is severe, there may not be any improvement or recovery. The good news on this is that in dogs, the incidence of GME in dogs is low. When dogs do ...
►



gmedogs.**********.org • View topic - Newly Diagnosed with GME


gmedogs.**********.org/newly-diagnosed-with-gme-t415.html - Cached



10 posts - 4 authors - Last post: Aug 31
I am so sorry to hear about another GME dog. I just wanted to share my good news and the disease does not have to be fatal. ...

My Labrador Basil just ...‎ - 6 posts - Aug 11, 2011
Shortage of Cytosine‎ - 6 posts - Jul 12, 2011
my border collie has gme‎ - 10 posts - Jun 5, 2011
Our lab puppy Cody has GME ...‎ - 10 posts - Jan 29, 2011

More results from gmedogs.**********.org »


----------



## cyman1964uk

thanks guys. karen i will take a look at that.

could someone please get message that saffy (sapphire jones) wants to be added to GRF on facebook? thanks you.


----------



## Angelina

> Saffy update: The test for lung-worm also came back negative. She'll be having an X-ray, an MRI scan and a spinal fluid test later today. Please, please, PLEASE, fingers, toes and paws crossed for her today. Sorry to have been so selfish about this, but this is going to be the most important day of our baby's life.
> 
> Thank you! xxx
> __________________
> Simon
> Abbie and Sapphire's Daddy
> Derbys, UK


************
You and your family are definately in my prayers today...I hope it goes well and it gives you good news, not bad. Hang in there and know there are many people sending good energy your way....K


----------



## goldensmum

Sending more good wishes for Saffy - think it's going to be a very long day for you all today. Hope that you can get some answers - the hardest part is the waiting and the not knowing


----------



## cyman1964uk

Saffy update: Good news first, no tumours detected in the brain scan, no detectable traces of ocular GME.  Still waiting on spinal fluid test. :/ Bad news, Saffy has suffered optic neuritis, the damage to her optic nerve is probably permanent and so is her blindness. :-( Vets are continuing with her steroid treatment, but she may be allowed to come back home on Friday.  Time to make the house blind-dog-friendly. She has plenty of time to learn to adapt to it and if any dog can, she will.  x


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am just reading this post for the first time, I am so sorry for all what happened. Your Saffy is just beautiful little girl. Sending you tons positive, healing thoughts and prayers. I wish I could do more for your sweet girl.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Prayers continue. I so hope that Saffy regains her sight, but if not, please know that blind dogs can do extremely well with a little adaptation. Please give your little sweetheart an ear rub from her friends in Dallas.


----------



## jealous1

With the love you and your family obviously have for Saffy, she will do great even if she does not regain her sight. Still sending lots of prayers for you and your sweet girl.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Oh I'm so sorry! I have PMd some of the vets on the forum to see if they some experience in this.


----------



## BajaOklahoma

What about some of the antiseizure drugs for Sassy's ocular neuritis? I know they are used to calm the cranial nerves in Trigeminal Neuralgia. 

Positive thoughts and prayers for all of you.


----------



## goldensmum

So sorry to hear that, but will continue to keep everything crossed for Saffy.

My first Cocker Spaniel went blind, she was about 8yo and as long as we didn;t move any furniture around in the house she coped fine. If she was in the garden and looking as if she wasn't sure which way to go her sister used to go and fetch her back by pulling on her ear. Dogs seem to adjust to some circumstances far better than we do.

More good wishes on their way for Saffy


----------



## IowaGold

jackie_hubert said:


> Oh I'm so sorry! I have PMd some of the vets on the forum to see if they some experience in this.


I'm afraid I have no insight on this. Were she my patient, I would have referred her as your vet did. Sounds like you have a really good specialist hospital! Best of luck to you and Saffy.


----------



## Karen519

*Saffy*

Glad to read that Saffy might be able to come home tomorrow.
I am sure she will be happy to be hat home. Prayers continuing.


----------



## cyman1964uk

*Saffy update: If nothing changes overnight, she will be allowed to come home tomorrow. She is adjusting well to her blindness, enjoying the walks the staff have taken her on. She is craving company - standing at the front of her kennel when staff are around. They think she is getting bored at the hospital and feel that she would benefit from coming home. What a fab gift for Damien on his birthday tomorrow. So excited to be having her back. *


----------



## GoldenMum

So glad to hear Saffy is coming HOME!!!!! I hope all future reports will get better, and better....please know you're all in my thoughts!


----------



## jackie_hubert

There are some fab resources for owners of blind dogs, including forums I believe. Some members use them regularly because they have blind dogs themselves or are fostering them. A search on here should bring some of those threads up.


----------



## cyman1964uk

Picking her up in just TWO HOURS!!! So excited!


----------



## cyman1964uk

hey everyone - guess who's home???


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM

That is wonderful!! Spoil her rotten.


----------



## Rainheart

I heard Sapphire is home!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

YAY! I know you all are thrilled as I'm sure she is. Please keep us posted as to how she's doing.


----------



## Bentley's Mom

Welcome Home Saffy!!!! Big kisses to your sweet girl. :smooch::smooch:


----------



## BayBeams

So happy Saffy is home. I love your positive attitude regarding her blindness. This is a difficult situation all around. Your resolve to work through this challenge is remarkable.


----------



## cyman1964uk

Will write again soon. Hope the captions in the pix say it all for now ...





































Thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you!


----------



## goldensmum

So glad that you have got your little girl home. Have The Willows said anymore - is the blindness going to be permanent?????

Welcome home Saffy - and please keep us updated


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am so happy Saffy is back home, will pray for a miracle so her beautiful eyes can see again.


----------



## Bentley's Mom

Welcome Home Saffy. I'm so glad you're feeling better and back with your family.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow.

Welcome home Sapphire! How is she coping so far? Will she be having more tests?


----------



## Karen519

*Sapphire*

Sapphire

You are a beautiful girl!

Just SO HAPPY for you and your parents that you are home!!


----------



## cyman1964uk

Hi all,

Saffy has been home for three nights now and is doing remarkably well. She is already bumping into things less often than on Friday when we picked her up.

Regarding the final ‘roundup’ of what she had, the vet basically saw no evidence of any brain damage/bleeding and other tests showed her eyes to be working properly. Every test they performed came out with a negative result (there is still one final results to be returned), so lungworm, toxoplasmosis and GME have all been ruled out.

So, what appears to have happened is that she could have gotten a tummy bug which gave her a huge temperature (105.7 deg). Then, for one reason or other, her immune system went nuts and started attacking her own organ (optic nerve to be precise) instead of the bug. What they diagnosed her as having was optic neuritis. So her optic nerve has become inflamed, or the sheath that covers it has become damaged, which caused the blindness.

The vet doesn’t think that her sight will return, but we are quietly hopeful ourselves. If any dog can regain it, Saffy can! She was sent home with Azathioprine, Prednisolone and some eye drops. Both the drugs are immune system suppressants, which kind of suggests to me that they want to eliminate any further damage to the optic nerve, which in turn suggests they are using these drugs to increase the chances of her sight being restored.

She’s remapped the house and the garden and she’s been for a walk and play in the field we normally use. When we take the ball-flinger for Abbie, Saffy usually wants to attack the flinger … and she’s still the same. She squeaks with excitement when we wiggle it around on the floor and she tries to capture it by pouncing on it.

We’ve spent loads of quality time with her and there’s still nothing she likes better than to be cuddled and have her tummy tickled, for which she gives endless licks in return.

Abbie does actually seem happier now that Saffy is back around her and she is very tolerant of being walked over.

Here’s a picture that was meant to show the sisters sleeping end-to-end, until Abbie woke up the moment I got the camera out of its case:










The next picture shows Saffy just pre- or post- tummy-tickles:










… and finally, just chillin’:










You might notice that she is making contact with mummy or Abbie in all the pics – she definitely likes to feel more secure in this way.

We are confident that we have done the best we could have done for her and we are eternally grateful for all the support shown by kind-hearted people all over the world. Our baby is back where she belongs – something which only a week ago I wouldn’t have felt confident in predicting for her if I am honest.

Thank you for all your prayers and positive thoughts, they sure seem to have helped. I’m sure Saffy would give you all a massive slurp and shake your paws if only she could reach.

Sincerely yours,
Simon and Paula


----------



## Karen519

*Simon and paula*

SIMON AND PAULA

I am so very happy for all of you and Saffy that she is home. I will pray and hope like you that her eyesight returns, but she will be happy and loved as long as you are all together!!


----------



## BayBeams

Sending positive thoughts that Saffy's eyesight will return and for her to adjust happily to her vision loss until that moment happens.


----------



## coppers-mom

I am so, so sorry for all the troubles you and Saffy have gone through.
I am glad she is home and adjusting. My second rescue lost most of his sight. He was 9 years old when I got him and he lost most of his sight to indolent ulcers within 6 months. He adapted quite well and enjoyed his life very much. I hope Saffy gets her sight back, but I'll bet she adapts very quickly if she doesn't.

She is absolutely gorgeous. Is she a border collie? I thought they were all black and white. I love, love, love her coloring and feathery tail.:smooch:


----------



## cyman1964uk

Saffy is a Blue Tricolour Merle Border Collie. She is mostly blue/grey, but then there ate also bits of brown in her coat too.


----------



## HovawartMom

So glad yr baby is home and doing better!.I'm sorry to hear,about her,losing her sight but it's amazing how well they do,once,they know the routine and where everything is!.


----------



## jealous1

One of our senior golden rescues just went blind one day, then a few hours later his sight returned. This kept occurring off and on over the next few weeks. Seizures were ruled out but shortly thereafter we discovered a very large tumor in his abdomen which is what he eventually succumbed to. While he was really scared when the first blindness episode occurred, he quickly adapted and learned his way around with the help of our other dogs and it did not seem to bother him at all. 

Saffy looks so happy to be home and reunited with her family. Still praying that Saffy's sight will return but if it does not, it's just great that she is on the mend and is adjusting.


----------



## goldensmum

So pleased to hear that Saffy is now home


----------



## cyman1964uk

A message from Saffy:

"
tomowow i gow bak two de postihal por ceeing dokta mikey in de shurlee, burminam. dis is por my phinal phlolow-up pointment. i vil go wiv mummy n daddy in de kaa n habe orl be bute por jus-me! dis vil be phun. i fimp ine habing a phinul blubtesty n dis docta mikey vil shyne de tawrchee in my eyeses por chekkie on mi psytee. i wil tel dis dokta da i kan get awound berry vel even wiv de blyndees, but dat i wood pwefericate two habe my sightees bak. dis is all saffy. xxx
"

More updates when we return. She seems just fine and adapting really well to her new lifestyle. Will put up more pictures and news soon, but suffice to say all's really, really good right now.


----------



## Angelina

Sorry I can't understand what the heck she is saying but hoping all is going well and she gets good reports!


----------



## cyman1964uk

Hmmm, good point! Apparently, it translates into:

"Tomorrow I go back to the hospital to see Dr Mike in Shirley, Birmingham (that's in UK). This is for my final follow-up appointment. I will go with Mummy and Daddy in the car and have all the boot (trunk) for myself! This will be fun. I think I'm having a final blood-test and Dr Mike will shine a torch (flashlight) in my eyes to check on my sight. I will tell this doctor that I can get around very well even though I am blind, but that I would prefer to have my sight back. All the best, Saffy. xxx"


----------



## jackie_hubert

I'm so proud of her, being such a trooper through all of this. 

Hope there is some unexpected good news tomorrow!


----------



## Karen519

*Saffy*

Saffy

We are all praying for you!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Praying for good news tomorrow. Hugs to Saffy girl.


----------



## cyman1964uk

*It was very hot in the car for the trip to Birmingham - good job the windows were down. 

The vet-doctor said Saffy is doing extremely well coping with her blindness, which is the good news as she is going to be permanently blind now. He confirmed that she appears to be both happy and confident. 

Over the next 10 weeks she is being weaned off her medication. We have to be vigilant to any signs of her immune system attacking her again, but otherwise she is in excellent condition.  

Thanks to all those who've asked... it was quicker to post on here than reply to you all separately. x*


----------



## jackie_hubert

That's a bit of good and bad news I guess. 

I cannot believe how well she seems to be coping - what a trooper!


----------

